# Mplayer y Dvd

## Kirk

Hi ..

Tengo el sgte problema al usar dvd en linux

la video y audio de dessincronizan

probe usar -framedrop se arregla pero el rendimiento ... no es de los mejor

se ve entrecortado leve peor uno con un ojo fino se da cuenta ...

tengo debian en el mismo pc .. con mplayer compilado , y el mplayer de debian no tien absolutamente ningun problema se ve excelente ... asi que podria ser ...

lo atribui a lago de rendimiento con los buses ide .. pero al parecer no esta ahi el problema.

he probado usar con codecs.conf y mplayer.conf comunes del mplayer de debian pero sigo =

que podra ser?

gracias

----------

## sqtz

Seguramente sea que no has compilado mplayer haciendo uso de USE correctos. Mira al comenzar a compilar mplayer las opciones que activa el .configure y las posteas aqui. Asi te podremos ayudar.

salu2

----------

